# Buckmark won't lock open



## oldbuck (Nov 11, 2013)

Won't lock open after last round. Tried a buddy's mags and grips, also mine in his. Installed new slide release. Am I missing something? Functions great otherwise?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

oldbuck said:


> Won't lock open after last round. Tried a buddy's mags and grips, also mine in his. Installed new slide release. Am I missing something? Functions great otherwise?


Go to RimfireCentral linked below. The source of ALL THINGS rimfire.
Right now their site is down for maintenence, so I can't put you directly into the Browning subforum.

When the site is up, page down to Browning. And ask your question. It's been asked before.
Sounds like you've already done all the "standard" trouble-shooting. 
"They" live for helping new arrivals. Up at the top is a HUGE amount of FAQ's and info on Buckmarks. Good luck ! :smt1099

RimfireCentral.com - Rimfire Community!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds like the slide might be, 'short-stroking'. When was the last time those magazines were cleaned, or any of the mag springs checked? How's your recoil spring? Could it be too stiff? Check the contact area between the magazine followers and the slide stop. Is it clear? Does the slide stop move freely? If your grasp on the pistol is too loose you might be causing the slide to vibrate off the stop; or, in the alternative, are you by any chance pressing down on the slide stop while you shoot?


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Vould be your magazine spring too


----------

